# MBTI Approach to Leadership - Practical for applying MBTI to the workplace



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

I picked up this book looking to find a practical application for MBTI in the workplace and found it to be pretty useful. Just wanted to pass the title along to the PC community for those interested:

The Leadership Equation: Leadership, Management, and the Myers-Briggs

Here's a link to amazon for the book

Amazon.com: The Leadership Equation: Leadership, Management, and the Myers-Briggs (9780890156841): Lee Barr, Norma Barr: Books


----------

